# Sticky  Crisis resources



## administrator

IBS Self Help and Support Group has compiled a list of crisis resources, both hotlines and websites that may be of help if you are in trouble. It may not be complete, and we do not endorse these services. If you are in need of help, reach out to one of these organizations, a family member or friend, or dial 911.

*IF YOU NEED IMMEDIATE ASSISTANCE DIAL 911*

*Suicide hotline numbers and websites*

National Hope Line Network: (800) SUICIDE Suicide Prevention Lifeline: (800) 273-TALK (8255) or (888) 628-9454 (en Espanol) Crisis Counseling: (800) 999-9999 Girls and Boys Town Suicide and Crisis Line: (800) 448-3000 or (800) 448-1833 The Samaritans In the UK: 08457 90 90 90The Samaritans In Ireland: 1850 60 90 90International Suicide Helpline Numbers American Foundation for Suicide Prevention: 1-800-273-TALK (8255)

*Domestic and child abuse*

National Domestic Violence Hotline: (800) 799-SAFE or (800) 787-3224 (TDD) Rape, Abuse and Incest National Network: (800) 656-HOPE (4673) Childhelp National Child Abuse Hotline: (800) 422-4453 National Center for Missing & Exploited Children: (800) THE-LOST (1-800-843-5678) Child Find of American Hotline: (800) I-AM-LOST (1-800-426-5678) Eldercare Locator: (800) 677-1116 Self-Abuse: (800) DONTCUT

*Addiction *

Alcoholics Anonymous: (212) 870-3400 Narcotics Anonymous: (818) 773-9999 Al-Anon/Alateen Family Group Services: (800) 356-9996 or (888) 4AL-ANON National Association for Children of Alcoholics: (888) 554-COAS


----------

